# Images amendments from Lr5.5 not synching to Iphone or Ipad



## CharlesO (Jul 28, 2014)

I currently have constantly 139 images syncing - when clicking on the side icon on image metadata needs updating but this does not reduce the sync number (now 2 weeks old).

Additionally, Panorama images not coming down to LR on desktop - but they are in the cloud.

Images I have have worked on via LR5.5 on desk top are not syncing back up to iphone or ipad - even though they are in an autho sync collection.

Interesting new images do sync down from iphone (not pano's).

Any ideas?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi corlebar, welcome to the forum!

Are all of the 139 ones that were added on the iPhone?  Or the iPad?

Which did you use to shoot the pano's - I'll try to reproduce it.


----------



## CharlesO (Jul 30, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi corlebar, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Are all of the 139 ones that were added on the iPhone?  Or the iPad?
> 
> Which did you use to shoot the pano's - I'll try to reproduce it.



Uploaded via iphone 5s.

I ended up unlinking the synch and starting a new catalog - all synced down initially however latest images havent - folders ticked for sync.  So somewhat perplexed


----------

